# So If I get a LGD...



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

What breeds do you, as goat farmers, would suggest? I am seeing a couple common ones, and I even am contacting some people I know to see if they have guardians and what type they have.

I wont have to worry about it liking people, as it'll have about 40 acres in the middle of the woods to roam on, in fact I may need 2-3 guardians.

So I just want to know; *What do you use?*.

These goats will be about a mile away from my house, so I need something that will protect them when I am not around.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Any LGD breed will protect your livestock. Now that being said please, please don't get an LGD thinking it won't need to like people....as it does need to be able to adapt to new situations and adapt to you.... an unsocialized animal will not be able to do this and would be a danger to you. 
An LGD that can be walked on a leash, comes when called and sits when asked is a godsend when working with new kids being born for the first time.  

Make sure you have an escape proof pen to keep your LGD in when you are doing introductions, punishments for bad behavior and so on....

I have 2 Maremmas....but I'm quite fond of the Karakachan and will be getting one in the future.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I have that, and I can train a dog basic command. Both my dogs know how to speak, and sit on command. Leash training seems to be quite a job though.

None of my dogs are LGD though.

But yeah I would want a dog that is fine around me, but not around others, there's a lt of peopel trying to steal livestock in this area recently.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Lexibot said:


> I have that, and I can train a dog basic command. Both my dogs know how to speak, and sit on command. Leash training seems to be quite a job though.
> 
> None of my dogs are LGD though.
> 
> But yeah I would want a dog that is fine around me, but not around others, there's a lt of peopel trying to steal livestock in this area recently.


Yeah... that's the thing with LGD's.... they can't be socialized too much...there is no such thing as too much socialization for an LGD.... they will protect their stock from predators 2 legged or 4.  The only exception I have seen is with Great Pyrenees.... some ( DEFINITELY NOT ALL) have lost their protective nature against humans. Just watch the dog when you go to purchase.... is it calm but watchful of you? Does it position itself between you (the stranger) and it's livestock? It should be somewhat calm and aloof while it's owner is there....but watchful. That is the temperament you want. Don't want one that the owner can't control and is trying to eat you.... My Maremmas are VERY people aggressive and it gets difficult at times... I got them at 16 weeks old and they bit me a few times.... definitely NOT socialized... definitely made things difficult. Now I am the ONLY person who can handle them and trust me that temperament gets old! I wish I had gotten socialized pups.... but mine are still great LGDs I just know things could be a LOT easier than they are.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

If the LGDs are going to be on 40 acres & 'unattended,' definitely get 3. I would recommend going with a non-human-agressive breed because if you aren't around to here the dogs' 'warning signs' and a human comes into contact with them, you could be liable for any injuries. 

I recently saw a news article about 2 LGDs, don't know what breed for sure, that were guarding sheep on property up in the mountains. They were not socialized to humans and attacked a pair of hikers. Just something to think about if you won't be nearby to intervene.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Our Great Pyrenees is TO people friendly and doesn't do her job in that aspect but overall when it comes to critters I have no worries.Make sure whatever you choose check out the parents and chances are if they are great LGD's you should have no problems.GOOD LUCK!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I have an Anatolian/Pyrenees. He is great. I like both of those breeds because of their long lineage of guardianship. There is a man in this area with Maremma, but they are too aggressive for my taste (ie if a deer comes onto his property, they maul it). I think he breeds them that way on purpose. That's not what I want. I'm in touch with a Pyrenees breeder here south of town. I'll be getting 2 females from her in the next few years.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I have friends who breed and use maremmas to guard their angora flock. they get cougars, bobcats, and coyotes.. very very protective dogs, but their dogs are friendly and adaptable.. i know when i fed for them when they went to nationals the dogs never thoughtabout biting me, but i had been introduced to them with the owners afew times and they knew what i was there for


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with the suggestion to have 3 in your situation. 
We run a couple of Anatolions, one is 1/4 Pyr.
They are both well socialized with me & hubby & a good goat friend who helps us out now & then. My 8yr old grandson can be with goats (with me present) & dogs accept him. No one else is allowed come into goat areas.
They both kill any critters that trespass. Yet Deputy has been known to snarl at lookie loo yrlng when a doe was in labor & conversly help lick off kids.
He also took it upon himself to make sure no other goats even thought about getting close to a bottle baby during feeding time. 
These dogs know what they're in charge of. Their sheer size & bark do scare any human that doesnt belong!


----------

